# Negative Vetassess Technical Interview



## Sisterinhelp (May 18, 2018)

Hi everyone. Your advice will be much appreciated. So my brother went for his technical interview 3rd of May for diesel heavy mechanic. He recieved an unsuccessful result.

"The applicant was unable to provide satisfactory responses to questions asked during the assessment and did not demonstrate skill and knowledge require in all areas required to be awarded the qualification of Diesel Motor Mechanic (Heavy Commercial Vehicle)"

My brother has said that he failed the questions around electrical component but was pretty sure answered a lot of queations right. I know some had said said that if apply for re assessment you will only get assessed on the areas failed but Does this letter means that he failed ALL of the questions? We are thinking of paying for review. But if anyone please give us advice on how to proceed. My brother is very hard working and he only wants to give his family a better future. I am a citizen of Australia and this is only way i can help him. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sisterinhelp said:


> Hi everyone. Your advice will be much appreciated. So my brother went for his technical interview 3rd of May for diesel heavy mechanic. He recieved an unsuccessful result.
> 
> "The applicant was unable to provide satisfactory responses to questions asked during the assessment and did not demonstrate skill and knowledge require in all areas required to be awarded the qualification of Diesel Motor Mechanic (Heavy Commercial Vehicle)"
> 
> My brother has said that he failed the questions around electrical component but was pretty sure answered a lot of queations right. I know some had said said that if apply for re assessment you will only get assessed on the areas failed but Does this letter means that he failed ALL of the questions? We are thinking of paying for review. But if anyone please give us advice on how to proceed. My brother is very hard working and he only wants to give his family a better future. I am a citizen of Australia and this is only way i can help him. Thanks a lot in advance.


Hi,

Sorry to hear about the negative outcome.

No one will be able to tell you that on which questions he failed. If your brother thinks that he couldn't answer the electrical components during his interview then ask your brother to prepare it throughly before applying for Review. 

All the Best...!!


----------



## Kmck1 (May 6, 2019)

Hi, 
I have just completed my vet assess technical interview for mechanicing. I’m worried because one part of it I think I answered it wrong and when I think about my answer I would say it differently now. Could anyone advise me what happens. Is it possible to fail the full thing because of that question or is it on a points basis? If I do fail do I have to redo the full thing? 
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Sk sk sk (Oct 29, 2020)

Kmck1 said:


> Hi,
> I have just completed my vet assess technical interview for mechanicing. I’m worried because one part of it I think I answered it wrong and when I think about my answer I would say it differently now. Could anyone advise me what happens. Is it possible to fail the full thing because of that question or is it on a points basis? If I do fail do I have to redo the full thing?
> Thanks,
> Kevin


----------



## Sk sk sk (Oct 29, 2020)

Same here bro . Let me know any information how can I overcome this phase . I also did today but not quite happy with my answers on some topics


----------

